# World Juniors GAME 4 Canada vs Russia



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

All right hockey fans time to cheer for the maple leafs again!!!! Ok its team canada but they still have the leafs logo!!!

Canada Vs Germany 
Game 1 
TSN

These are the future stars of the game, two un drafted players, macinin and drouin (dont know how to spell them and to lazy to look them up) are both looking great early on... they are on the second line so watch for them.

Both should go top 5 at next years draft.










edit: game begins at 1:30... pregame is at 1


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

Only hockey we are going to get this year, enjoy everyone!


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

You bet i'm watching.The best hockey going, to bad my nephew Ryan didn't make the team. Go Boys Go.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

finally. game time. turkey beer and world juniors.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

you see james duthies "I just pulled an all nighter" bloodshot eyes that was the most funniest thing to see.


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

turkey and beer!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

jobber said:


> you see james duthies "I just pulled an all nighter" bloodshot eyes that was the most funniest thing to see.


hahaha awesome


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

Ham sandwiches beer and world junior with call from the old man, aint nothing better.:bigsmile::bigsmile:


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

niteshift said:


> You bet i'm watching.The best hockey going, to bad my nephew Ryan didn't make the team. Go Boys Go.


I always look forward to this tournament whether we have NHL hockey happening or not....as you say "the best hockey going." The kids always give 150 % for Canada. Couldn't pull out of bed at 1:00 a.m. but pvr'd the game and woke up at 5:00 a.m. and watched it.....CANADA 9, GERMANY 3...
Btw, monkE , the spelling for the two players you alluded to are Jonathan Drouin and Nate Mackinnon, who is currently ranked by tsn as the #1 "top-rated prospect".
And........ oh yea..... how about "the Nuge"....1 goal and four assists....:bigsmile:
It's going to get a lot tougher from here on in.....
GO CANADA


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

So Slovakia sure gave Russia a run for their money last night. They are our opponents tonight. Slovakia hung around all night and just counter attacked Russia every time they made a mistake. Canada had a few ugly turn-overs against Germany so here's hoping they can play a clean safe game and keep scoring like they did. 

Game starts at 1:00 or 1:30 AM our time on TSN

Go Canada Go


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Canada's 2-0 so far, up against their toughest opponent tonight by far. They sure looked goood against a pretty decent slovak team but here's the true test. Many of these players on both teams know eachother from CHL and AHL and Im sure they will give us a great game!


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

I really have to agree. I think the key is to stay out of the box and control their emotions, this American team likes to pray on that part of the game. like we do with the Russians who are beating Germany in 2nd 3/0. Go Boys Go. ...


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

1/0 the Nuge scores Go Boys Go!!!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

if your still online watching the game, check out 2013 Live Blog

2-0 now.... end of the first


----------



## 118869 (Apr 24, 2012)

was it just me or did the ice look bad? skater kept falling and puck was super bouncy...both team looked out of it


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

Just finished watching our boys give the Russians a good whippin'....:bigsmile: CANADA 4-USSR 1. Even though we have established quite a rivalry with the U.S. in the past few years, there is nothing more exciting or intense than Canada vs. Russia at the World Juniors. The emotion by both teams is unbelievable and the atmosphere is electric.
I love my NHL hockey, but for pure excitement, it is hard to beat watching our juniors.....how about Tyler Wotherspoon....skate blade to the face, resulting in a large cut in his cheek...quick "patch up" at bench....back out for another shift....gets smashed into the boards from behind....dirty check drawing a five and game misconduct penalty resulting in two Canadian pp goals.... seven stitches between periods and back taking regular shifts for the rest of the game...as Grapes would say " a good Canadian kid."
Now we will wait and watch the Yanks and Czechs, and see who we will face in the semis. GO CANADA GO


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Slept in today... pvr'd the game and just finished watchin it now.... WOW what a game! I love the rivalry between us and the russians and it was fantastic to see some of those players. I love the persistence of the canadian forecheckers tonight.. didn't give the russian d a chance! We moved the puck so well tonight and dominated the play for all 3 periods. Great game.

guppygeorge - couldn't agree more buddy! (except it was a skate blade to the face, not a stick!)
after your good canadian kid comment I had to look up an old classic!


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

monkE said:


> Slept in today... pvr'd the game and just finished watchin it now.... WOW what a game! I love the rivalry between us and the russians and it was fantastic to see some of those players. I love the persistence of the canadian forecheckers tonight.. didn't give the russian d a chance! We moved the puck so well tonight and dominated the play for all 3 periods. Great game.
> 
> guppygeorge - couldn't agree more buddy! (except it was a skate blade to the face, not a stick!)
> after your good canadian kid comment I had to look up an old classic!


Sorry..my mistake.it was a skate blade. I edited my post. I was pretty pumped when I posted this a.m. Thanks for digging up the Grapes/MacLean classic ......


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

Just finished Watching the replay on TSN, got called in to work last night. great game. I think the third period was their best yet, well disciplined and the cycle was running so smooth your Sedin brothers would be jealous. And a big 7-2 win against HC Davos for the Spengler Cup Championship a good day in hockey. GO BOYS GO


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

PVRed both the Championship Spengler Cup game and the Canada vs Russia Jrs. Awesome game both of them. 

Woohoo.


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

The Boys are down 1-0 to the U.S. Cant blame Subban on that one. Boys gotta stop standing around watching the American's and skate. ... Go Boys Go.


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

Ooops.....not a good nite for our boys. They looked really flat tonight. All credit to the Yanks.
Good news is #!- We still have a chance to bring home a medal and #2- we get a re-match with the Russians...as I said previously, to me, Canada/Russia is still the match that holds the most excitement/tension....." the best rivalry in hockey" as stated by our boys. 
GO CANADA GO.....let's bring home that bronze.


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

Yes hats off to the American boys they played a good game, Still feel our boys came out kind of flat, allot of puck watching, and really weak on the back check really let Malcom down on a few. Now its on to the those pesky Russians and a bronze medal like you said the greatest rivalry in hockey. GO BOYS GO!!! Win Or Lose Were All Very Proud!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

very frustrating game to watch for sure... we didn't show up, simple as that. 

At least it will be a good game against the Russians again and we still have a chance for a medal to extend our metal streak to 15 straight years. 

GO CANADA GO!!!


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

Holy Hannah what a game! 6 - 5 Russia wins bronze. Canada comes home without a medal for the first time 14 years. All i can say is congratulations to Russia, and look out next year Sweden cause were at home. ... Hold your heads high boys were all still very proud


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

niteshift said:


> Holy Hannah what a game! 6 - 5 Russia wins bronze. Canada comes home without a medal for the first time 14 years. All i can say is congratulations to Russia, and look out next year Sweden cause were at home. ... Hold your heads high boys were all still very proud


Although it is very disappointing for our boys to return without a medal, I whole-hearedly agree "we're still very proud." GO CANADA GO........Gold in 2014.....


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

The fought back hard during the game but I guess it just wasn't their year. Gave us all a good boost of Canadian hockey though, so good while it lasted.


----------

